# Hi new here



## Rainbow321 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site. My 4 year old got diagnosed with Type 1 last year. He is due to go onto the pump next month, I am a bit anxious as to how he will react to this as he is a bit unpredictable. Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas I could use to get him prepared for it. He is seeing a play therapist.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Rainbow, welcome to the forum  We have quite a few 'Pumper Mums' here with quite extensive knowledge of all ages so hopefully they will be able to offer up some ideas  I'm 52 on injections so can't really offer much myself! From what I have read they usually take to them very easily and the change in them can be quite remarkable! Have a browse through the pumping and parent sections. You might also be interested in the Children with Diabetes group at http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## shiv (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd highly recommend getting in touch with the Children With Diabetes emailing list - loads of parents who email in a group every day. There's contact details on the website Northe linked


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Rainbow and a warm welcome to the forum. 

As Northerner has already said, you are amongst good company here, with many parents in a similar position to you - I'm sure that they will be along soon to offer you the benefit of their experiences.

Whilst his diagnosis was undoubtedly a huge shock to you, and probably very upsetting, just remember that Diabetes is a manageable condition and your son can reasonably expect to live a long, healthy and full life.

Good luck on the new treatment regime.


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Rainbow,

Welcome to the forum but sorry you have to be here.

Join the CWD list that Northerner mentioned - there are over four hundred parents of a child with type 1 on there - and lots of children on a pump. Normally they will do a trial with saline in to get the child used to the pump and there are teddy bears available with their own pump. The play therapist will be able to help and should reduce any worries for your child.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 15, 2011)

Warm Welcome Rainbow..................


----------



## macast (Feb 15, 2011)

hi Rainbow and welcome to the forum


----------



## donnarob (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Rainbow and welcome to the forum.  I'm Type 2 so can't answer your question but it won't be long before you get loads of really good advice. 

Donna


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2011)

Rainbow a warm welcome to the forum from me .x


----------



## ruthelliot (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Rainbow,
My son will be four in April and we too are about to start on a pump in May. Cant really offer much advice as I'm as new to it as you but at the moment we're trying to talk about it with him daily - even if its just mentioning it in passing. We've got his older brothers on board as well - everyone trying to be as enthusiatic as possible. I'm a bit worried about how he'll be having something permanently attached to him but I guess he'll get used to it. He is quite into transformers just now so he as his brothers have 'named' his pump bumblebee. We're focusing on the fact that it will mean no more injections though have spoke about inserting it every 3rd day. As much as he can do he seems to be taking it in but I guess we'll all be learning as we go.
Good luck.
Ruth


----------



## Rosie.H. (Feb 18, 2011)

my son was 4 when he started pumping. as we only had about a weeks notice we didn't have much time to prepare anyone.  we had a lot of tears as he didn't really understand no matter how we tried to explain it, but as we got better with the cannula changes it became less painful for him and all the resistance gradually disappeared. he got to do special show and tell at school and i went in with him so we could explain to the class what it was and showed them his "magic sticker".  

Bribery worked wonders, we made sure we had prizes at the hospital for having the blood test and then the cannula, nothing big some new pencils, stickers etc and made him a bravery certificate. we have button pots at home so good behaviour is rewarded with buttons and then they are cashed in at the end of the month, so the better he was for a cannula change the more buttons he got, which still works a year later and he is so good now, reminds us if we forget. 

Baby oil was also a saviour, soak the old cannula in it - once you have the new one on, then it will peel off without pulling the skin too much and special kids plasters to put on the "wound" as if there was a spot of blood we had tears but all ok if it was covered in a monkey plaster!

get a few spare cannula's as i found if i put one on as well the first couple of times it helped and we just smothered him in praise and made sure all the family rang him or came to see him so they could tell him how brave he was etc and it did help.

good luck with it Rosie


----------



## alisonz (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Rainbow and welcome to the forum xx


----------



## Rainbow321 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi 

Thank you for the warm welcome and advice. Its nice to know I am not alone. We seen the play therapist this week and it seemed to go well, so all I can do now is wait and see what happens. The pre-school he is at has written a story for him which is all about him going on to the pump so hopefully that will help as well.  Will keep you posted.  

I hope all goes well for you Ruth when your son goes on to it. Good Luck.


----------



## Mumlé (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello rainbow - I've got a 3 year old and a 1.5 year old - the littlest got a first birthday present which is why I'm here! We've been on a pump now for 3 whole weeks - it's hard going, but I've been told it WILL get easier. I guess you'll be newer than me to pumping, but your little one is that much older than mine, so we may be able to swap advice!!


----------

